# Best Looking Cases?



## Reventon (Nov 28, 2010)

Got this thread idea from Qubit -  The graphics card with the hottest looks? - so thanks !

Anyway, this thread is for the best looking cases. Post your favorites. This has nothing to do with the functionality of the case, only looks.

My Favorites

Corsair 800D







Silverstone TJ07






NZXT Khaos






Lian Li PC-X900


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 28, 2010)

NZXT M59


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 28, 2010)

Lian-Li Lancool PC-K7B:





It is just...classy...


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Nov 28, 2010)

Probably 800D






Those very expensive LiLis look good tho like the PC-X900


----------



## Reventon (Nov 28, 2010)

Ah you lucky bastard


----------



## blkhogan (Nov 28, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> NZXT M59 http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/wp-content/uploads/nzxt-m59.jpg


2nd that one. love mine


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 28, 2010)

Currently my favourite case is Corsair's Graphite 600T...






... other favourites are below.

Silverstone's SG05.






Shuttle's SH55J2.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 28, 2010)

Completely agree with the 600T, awesome case for the money.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 28, 2010)

My second favorite case


----------



## Reventon (Nov 28, 2010)

Ah yes the Canyon is fantastic! Forgot about that one.


----------



## francis511 (Nov 28, 2010)

Fractal design r3


----------



## Izliecies (Nov 28, 2010)

Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 28, 2010)

Current favorites for looks are the Corsair 600T, and the Silverstone FT02.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 28, 2010)

personally i hate side windows and angular nonsense. one of the best looking cases in my opinion is the Scythe Fenris Wolf. I am actually selling mine at the moment


----------



## Kantastic (Nov 28, 2010)

I hate front doors, they're exceedingly annoying. After dealing with the P180 Mini for a few months, I almost died.

The Storm Sniper and Graphite 600T are great cases.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 28, 2010)

600T and the Raven RV02 (FT02 is also nice). One of those will be my next case unless something vastly superior is released.


----------



## Reventon (Nov 28, 2010)

The Raven is sexy


----------



## Tyrael (Nov 29, 2010)

This is my BAD ASS! LOL


----------



## Sacraty (Nov 29, 2010)

my favorite is the raven rv01





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 29, 2010)

sweet looking cases


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 29, 2010)

francis511 pointed out another fantastic lookin' case - Fractal Design have some gorgeous cases...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 29, 2010)

>


loooks like a TJ Harlow build lol

me, im a sucker for benches


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Nov 29, 2010)

yeah the fractal design ones look fantastic, was going to post them but youb beat me to it IC.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 29, 2010)

High-five!


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 29, 2010)

I like alot of cases, too hard to pick one

This was the first case I ever bought, I loved the style of it and still do







This is probably the only Antec case I like






The HAF-X ladies, a great air-cooling case I loved to strong looking style






I've always liked Lian Li's cases especially their big arse ones






Everybody knows this awesome beast, no need to explain






As above, I love the unique style of this vertical cooling case, Stealth Fighter anyone






Like the Raven, love the vertical cooling, this one is more improved as well, love the plain cool style too






Ever since this case released I fell in love with it, no words can explain the awesomeness






This overpriced unique styled case makes my RV01 look like a piece of shit jks but seriously this case just looks overwhelming in a EPIC way






PEACE OUT


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 29, 2010)

Too bad a lot of these don't look nearly as good as the renders, particularly the plastic ones.


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 29, 2010)

Both Silverstone Ravens are beautiful cases. I do not like bling cases (I do love inside lighting, but not things over the top and cases which shine like beacons), so the HAF-X and its bunch are all meh. I like my ATCS840, too. It is just elegant looking.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 29, 2010)

my current case is my favorite looking
Lian Li V1200b Plus II


----------



## lilkiduno (Nov 30, 2010)

TBH I am shocked the CM 690II took so long to be posted, Love the look, over all designed, and fuctionability of this case. The Antec Dark Fleet that was posted is another great looking that has some pretty nice airflow... Sad to say but i havn't every owned a ABS or Lian Li case, But do like there simple looking style, But havn't talked myself in spending the $$$ for a alum case. More so to hide in the darkness, But I havn't ever owned a CM HAF case because All of them look ugly as hell to me and I try to find a balance with looks and preformance.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Tyrael (Dec 1, 2010)

Now that is weird as hell... they have wheels!

Love to use them as trolley... LOL


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 1, 2010)

HAF 932 AMD edition


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 3, 2010)

I likes the RaVen RV02


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 3, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> HAF 932 AMD edition



Taste is very much subjective but my taste is the only taste and that case is f'ing ugly!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 3, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Taste is very much subjective but my taste is the only taste and that case is f'ing ugly!



its better than the HAF-X nvidia


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 3, 2010)

ahhhhh my eyes IT burns it does


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its better than the HAF-X nvidia...



Colour scheme wise, yes it is better but seriously.... that case design is ugly!


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its better than the HAF-X nvidia
> 
> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/r688692d9a7e.jpg



actually DON thats quite funny that your Avatar seems to be looking the direction of the case and screaming


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 3, 2010)

A bit of a sneak preview....


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 3, 2010)

I tell you what, I hate all these brushed alluminium cases, hell I hate alluminium used in cases in general really.

Cheap scaffolding is made of alluminium and it's all I can think about when looking at these cases lol

All about steel! As well as being a good case if the need arrises my cases also need to be strong enough to defend myself from zombie invasions/raptor attacks and such like.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 3, 2010)

to right pantherx12 never now when a zombie will try a sneak attack just aswell I've got 16KG of RV02 to whack em in the head with


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 3, 2010)

SilverStone Raven ver. 3






and the SG05.. compact and portable with a sleek look


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 3, 2010)

i was so close to buying the sg05, but then my economy took a dump lol


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 3, 2010)

Anyone got more of these tiny cases to share? In terms of design these are the cases that win the most points with me!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 3, 2010)

SG07


----------



## Reventon (Dec 3, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> A bit of a sneak preview....
> 
> http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2010/12/fractal-design-arc-preview/fractal-arc-5-l.jpg



Seeeexy


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 3, 2010)

Reventon said:


> Seeeexy



Awww yeeeaaah!


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 3, 2010)

*Original looking Lian-Li's*


----------



## Reventon (Dec 3, 2010)

The fuck?


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 3, 2010)

Reventon said:


> The fuck?



 I didn't the best looking case, just original.


----------



## Reventon (Dec 3, 2010)

Lmao, they are unique for sure


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'd quite like that snail shell looking one.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 3, 2010)

Reventon said:


> The fuck?



noooo,,,..... the snail


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I tell you what, I hate all these brushed alluminium cases, hell I hate alluminium used in cases in general really.
> 
> Cheap scaffolding is made of alluminium and it's all I can think about when looking at these cases lol
> 
> All about steel! As well as being a good case if the need arrises my cases also need to be strong enough to defend myself from zombie invasions/raptor attacks and such like.



Yeah, cause cheap scaffolding is always brushed and polished. Have fun breaking your back lifting that 40lb flat paint full tower. Just wait till you actually put shit in it. Hey, I hate gold in my jewelry. You know how they sprinkle gold leaf on rich people's food so they crap gold turds. Now that's all I can think about when I see gold jewelry. I'd rather my jewelry was made of the turds.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 3, 2010)

I've no problem lifting 60 kilos above my head so a heavy full tower case made of steel filled up ( even with watercooling) is not going to be to much issue eh?

As for brushed and polished, some lines and well.. shiny? Yeah that's premium for sure.

( aluminium also makes the foil used in kitchen frequently, what I'm trying to say is it's a CHEAP material that these companies are charging premium prices for, it's retarded)


----------



## MohawkAngel (Dec 4, 2010)

Cooler Master Elite 360 
Showed here horizontal but could be flipped vertically

Specs at horizontal position

1 X 80mm or 90mm or 120mm Top + 2 X 80mm vents
1 X 80mm or 90mm or 120mm Right side 
1 X 80mm Left side 
2 X 80mm Rear
1 X Front vent for psu intake or exhaust


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 4, 2010)

I'd have to say this looks pretty bad ass.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 4, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Yeah, cause cheap scaffolding is always brushed and polished. Have fun breaking your back lifting that 40lb flat paint full tower.  No Just wait till you actually put shit in it.



my RV02 weighs about 20KG's with all me stuff in it and I have no problems lift it and carrying it out to the car for lan days 

internet porn causes fapping and that my friend causes limp wrists only capable of only lifting empty coke cans


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 4, 2010)

I do a lot of upgrades and tweaks and it was ridiculous lugging my stacker back and forth to work on it, maybe the shape makes it worse but it's motivated me to move to a mid tower. Less than half the weight and probably more efficient air flow. Most of a full tower is dead space anyways. The midtower I'm switching to also comes in steel... almost as heavy as the full tower, but with a shitty flat texture. Bleh.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 4, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> SilverStone Raven ver. 3
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/r3-family-shot-3-generation.jpg
> 
> ...



the RV03 is an ugly piece of crap that should never wear the raVen name I've seen one at a tech show and blurk it's ug ar ly


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i was so close to buying the sg05, but then my economy took a dump lol



You can thank the illuminati for that


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 4, 2010)

Another one of my favourite cases...

Origen S21T


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 5, 2010)

Hell yeah those Origin cases are hot but oh so damn expensive here


----------

